# Costco's canned salmon



## PushAndPull (Jun 16, 2010)

Was thinking of buying Kirkland's canned salmon. Anyone bought their canned salmon before? Any good?


----------



## aja44 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have tried a couple of different types.  Some had skin and cartilage that is edible and the taste is ok.  But I found a different type that I love and just bought 12 cans from BJ's. 

Bumble Bee Prime Filet Atlantic Salmon

Its in a yellow and salmon colored can.  Just prime pieces of salmon without all the other shit.  Very good and would recommend but is a bit pricey.  I think it was like 4 cans for just under $9


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

I just bought some of the Kirkland. Tomorrow I'll let you know what I think. 

Did you notice costco's tuna now is only a 6 pack when it used to be 8, but the cans are a little bigger. Went from 2.5 servings per to 3 now.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 16, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I just bought some of the Kirkland. Tomorrow I'll let you know what I think.



Thanks




omerta2010 said:


> Did you notice costco's tuna now is only a 6 pack when it used to be 8, but the cans are a little bigger. Went from 2.5 servings per to 3 now.



I buy the 8 pack of Chicken of the Sea (albacore) just like it better than Kirkland's. I wish they sold Geisha at Costco, absolutely love their tuna, but generally very pricey and it has to be on sale for me to buy it.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 16, 2010)

aja44 said:


> I have tried a couple of different types.  Some had skin and cartilage that is edible and the taste is ok.  But I found a different type that I love and just bought 12 cans from BJ's.
> 
> Bumble Bee Prime Filet Atlantic Salmon
> 
> Its in a yellow and salmon colored can.  Just prime pieces of salmon without all the other shit.  Very good and would recommend but is a bit pricey.  I think it was like 4 cans for just under $9



Great info. I have a big problem with the "extras" that often accompany canned salmon.


----------



## BC Lifter (Jun 17, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Was thinking of buying Kirkland's canned salmon. Anyone bought their canned salmon before? Any good?



Most of the stuff Ive seen in Costco is farmed Atlantic salmon. Which isnt as good as any of the wild stuff imo. You can even buy wild pink salmon which is way better than the farmed stuff. If you can find cheap wild sockeye, thats the way to go.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, one can out of the pack and pretty much no "extra's" maybe one bite had a little crunch.

The rest was all meat. I'll let you know as I finish up the rest of the pack.

Oh yeah our Costco's Chicken of the Sea albacore has gone to the 6 packs with 3 servings per now.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 18, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Well, one can out of the pack and pretty much no "extra's" maybe one bite had a little crunch.
> 
> The rest was all meat. I'll let you know as I finish up the rest of the pack.
> 
> Oh yeah our Costco's Chicken of the Sea albacore has gone to the 6 packs with 3 servings per now.



Thanks for the follow up. Ouch on the 6 pack of Chicken of the Sea, maybe i'll buy some extra next time I go, just in case my Costco changes as well.


----------

